# محولات العزم الميكانيكى موضوع هام جدا



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

ملاحظات :
* اي كلمة بالخط الاحمر وبين اقواس () هي مرادف للكلمة التي قبلها مراعاة لاختلاف المسميات .
* هذا الموضوع ليس عن خبرة عملية انما موضوع للتعريف اكثر من انه موضوع فني (( مبدأ عمل )).

محول العزوم (Torque converter )

محول العزوم اول جزء او قطعة داخل الجبر الاوتوماتيك ومرتبط مع حذافة ( Flywheel ) المحرك عن طريق دسك (بلاطة , Drive plate , Flex plate ) ويحتوي على زيت او يعمل بواسطة الزيت.

محول العزوم له عدة فوائد :

* مضاعفة العزم المنتقل من المحرك ونقل العزم 
* يعمل مثل الكلتش في الجير العادي ويمنع المحرك من التوقف عند الوقوف 
* امتصاص الاهتزازات الصدارة من المحرك وعمود الحركة ( درايف شافت , Drive Shaft ) , والأكسات .
* نسهيل دوران المحرك
* تشغيل مضخة الزيت ( Oil pump ) الخاصة بنظام الهيدروليك داخل الجير

محول العزوم يتكون من ثلاث اجزاء رئيسية :

* مضخة ( Pump , Impeller )
* توربين ( Turbine )
* الجزء الثابت ( Stator 
المضخة متصلة مع جسم محول العزوم وجسم محول العزوم متصل مع الحذافة , لذلك عندما يدور المحرك تدور ايضا المضخة وبالتالي يدور السائل داخلها . عند ازياد سرعة المحرك تزداد ايضا سرعة دوران المضخة , هذه السرعة تعمل على طرد السائل الى خارج المضخة بقوة الطرد المركزي .

توضيح تقريبي لقوة الطرد المركزي : تخيل حبل مبروط اخره حجر مثلا وانك بدأت تدوره , لما تدور الحبل بسرعة بطيئة بكون مرخي , ولما تدوره بسرعة بشد الحبل والحجر ببتعد عن مركز الحبل ( مركز الحبل ايدك )
السائل المتوجه الى التوربين يجعل التوربين يدور لكن عكس اتجاه المضخة لان شفراته عكس المضخة بما ان التوربين متصل مع وحدة نقل الحركة فهو الذي يجعل السيارة تتحرك .


الان يوجد مشكلة وهي ان السائل الخارج من التوربين والمتوجه مره اخرى المضخة يكون بعكس اتجاه دوران المضخة وذلك يؤثر على اداء المضخة وبالتالي سرعة السيارة . لحل المشكلة وجد الجزء الثابت.


الجزء الثابت موجود بين المضخة والتوربينووظيفته توجيه السائل الراجع من التوربين الى المضخة .
لضمان دوران الجزء الثابت بعكس السائل القادم فهو مزود بنظام توجيه باتجاه واحد ( one-way clutch ) . حيث يتصل الجزء الثابت مع عمود مثبت في وحدة النقل ( transmission ) لا يسمح بالدوران الا باتجاه واحد .

والي ما بحب وجع الراس هذا اختصار لمبدأ العمل :

المحرك يقوم بتحريك الحذافة الواصلة مع الكرانك شافت , والحذافة متصلة مع مضخة محول العزوم لذلك تتحرك المضخة بنفس اتجاه دوران المحرك , بسبب سرعة الدوران ينتقل السائل داخل المضخة الى التوربين الذي يتصل مع عمود يقوم بتحريك وحدة النقل وبالتالي السيارة . يوجد قطعة بين المضخة والتوربين هدفها اعادة توجيه دوران السائل القادم من التوربين الى المضخة ومبدأ عملها بخصوص نسب التخفيض , عندما تدور المضخة اسرع من التوربين يكون هناك نسبة تخفيض وكانك حاطط عيار اول في الجير العادي . عند دوران المضخة والتوربين بنفس السرعة لا يوجد نسبة تخفيض كانك حاطط غيار خامس في الجير العادي ( Lock-up Mechanism ).

بخصوص Lock-up Mechanism هو موضوع معقد جدا 
منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

الصووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

وعشان عموم الفائدة مفروض انه موش محول عزم فقط والاشمل هو مضاعف العزم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لماذذا 








ج


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

لان الزيت بيدخل ويدور مع ريشة المضخة ثم ينتقل الى ريشة التوربين بعد عكس حركته من stator ثم ينتقل العزم الازم لقيام المركبة من السكون ثم يعود جزء من الزيت من ريشة التوربين الى المضخة بعد عكس حركته اى يعود بقوة ويدفع بقوة اكبر وهكذا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

عند التفاعل من الاعضا ء سوف نتكلم عن الاعطال بالتفصيل والشرحح اكثر من ذلك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

فيديو رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععhttp://videos.howstuffworks.com/tlc/30375-understanding-high-tech-clutch-video.htm


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

ايهما افضل القير العادي او الاتوماتيك؟ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

غالبا ما تسمع نقاشا يدور حول ما هو الأفضل عند شراء السيارة: الجير العادي ام الأوتوماتيك، وما اكثر ما يواجه مندوبي المبيعات في صالات العرض هذا السؤال. علما بأن هناك انواعا حديثة من السيارات تتضمن ناقل حركة يجمع بين خصائص الجير العادي والاوتوماتيك، الا اننا سنتطرق في هذا المقام للفروقات والمزايا التي تخص النوعين الشائعين: العادي والاتوماتيك من حيث معدل استهلاك الوقود، والعمر الافتراضي، والصيانة، والقيادة في المناطق الوعرة.. الخ استهلاك الوقود الجير الاوتوماتيكي يقدم استهلاكا اقل للوقود، وذلك لان نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى )يعني من الأول الى الثاني الى الثالث..( يتم بواسطة صمامات تعمل بأجهزة تحكم تعتمد على السرعة، فعندما تصل النسبة الاولى الى سرعة معينة يقوم جهاز التحكم المعتمد على السرعة بفك التعشيق الاول )النسبة الاولى( وتوصيل النسبة الثانية، وهكذا حتى النسبة الاخيرة )النسبة الرابعة او الخامسة حسب تجهيز السيارة( وبالتالي، وبهذه الطريقة، يتم نقل الحركة وتوفير العزم المناسب للسرعة بشكل اوتوماتيكي بعكس الجير العادي الذي يتدخل فيه السائق بنفسه حين التعشيق وبالتالي فإن عملية فك التعشيق تخضع لهوى السائق الذي غالبا ما يكون عصبيا في القيادة وبالاخص في المجتمعات الشرقية. كما ان انظمة التحكم الالكترونية المتطورة للجير الاوتوماتيكي والتي تتضمن خمس نسب او اربعة يضاف لها محول العزم Over drive تعمل وبشكل اكثر كفاءة على خفض استهلاك الوقود. العمر الافتراضي تؤدي عملية التدرج أثناء نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى في الجير الاتوماتيك الى اطالة عمر جميع الاجهزة الميكانيكية في ناقل الحركة، وذلك يعود الى عملية التدرج الآلي والدقيق دون اي خطأ من السائق )اي بدون صدمات كما هو حاصل في الجير العادي(. الصيانة لا توجد دراسة علمية توضح ان الجير الاوتوماتيك سجل نسباً أعلى من الاعطال مقارنة بالناقل اليدوي، وكل ما عدا ذلك، فهو مجرد تخمينات لا اساس لها من الصحة. بل ان الجير العادي يحتاج الى تبديل صحن الكلتش ))Clutch disc من وقت لآخر، وهذا غير موجود في الجير الأوتوماتيك. القيادة في المناطق الوعرة السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً اوتوماتيكياً افضل عند القيادة في الصحراء بخلاف ما هو شائع عندنا في المملكة، والعجيب ان اسواق الولايات المتحدة، التي تعتبر هي اكبر اسواق سيارات الدفع الرباعي في العالم، والتي تنتشر فيها رياضة هواية القيادة في المناطق الوعرة )وديان، سهول، رمال، مستنقعات.. الخ( تتضمن معظم سياراتها ذات الدفع الرباعي ناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي، لعدة اسباب منها: الاستهلاك في الوقود كما ذكرنا سابقا، والراحة في القيادة وبالتالي الاستمتاع بالمناظر البرية، بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يشغل السائق كثيرا خاصة ان القيادة في تلك المناطق تتطلب السير على سرعات منخفضة، مما يعني ان السائق ينشغل في التبديل بين النسبة الاولى والثانية او الثالثة! كما ان السير على الرمال باستخدام الجير الاوتوماتيك افضل، إذ ان عملية الانتقال بين النسب في الجير الاوتوماتيكي تتم بشكل سلس بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يتضمن التبديل واستخدام الكلتش بما يؤدي الى هبوط السيارة )بطء اندفاعها( وبالتالي فقدان نسبة من الاندفاع الاجمالي. اما في حالة انغراز السيارة وتوقفها تماما، فإنه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الجير العادي افضلا حالا من الاوتوماتك، بل قد يؤدي كثرة تقديم السيارة وارجاعها بغرض الخروج من التغريز إلى تسخين الكلتش وربما احتراقه وبالتالي الوقوع في مأزق أنت في غنى عنه. ولعل البعض يتساءل ماذا افعل اذا خرجت للبر في سيارة اوتوماتيك ونفذت البطارية؟ والجواب بسيط، فهناك اجهزة تباع في السوق يمكن من خلالها شحن البطارية الفارغة. هذه الاجهزة رخيصة الثمن وحجمها مدمج وحملها ضرورة لابد منه سواء اخرجت للبر بسيارة اوتوماتيك او عادي!! الراحة والهدوء توفر السيارة التي تتضمن جير اوتوماتيك راحة على الطرق المعبدة بخلاف السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً عادياً مما يعني انك عند كل اشارة مرور او تقاطع او عند الازدحام الشديد تضطر الى التبديل بين النسبة الاولى الى الثالثة! وهذا يعني ايضا استهلاكا اكثر للوقود. كما ان نسبة الضجيج الصادر من الجير العادي كبيرة وهو امر ملموس بخلاف الجير الاوتوماتيك الذي يتميز بهدوئه وسلاسته. الأمان يدعي البعض ان الجير العادي يمكن السائق من التصرف بالسيارة عند حدوث طارىء ما في الوقت الذي تسير فيه السيارة بسرعة عالية، بحيث يستطيع نقل النسبة من المستوى الرابع مثلا الى الثالث فالثاني.. الخ وهذا صحيح نوعا ما مع الاخذ في الاعتبار تضرر المحرك نتيجة ذلك، ولكن السؤال هنا هو: هل نسي هذا الشخص وجود انظمة المكابح الجديدة ))ABS التي يتضمن بعضها انظمة تحكم تفعل عمل المكابح بحيث تساعد السائق على تخفيض سرعة سيارته على نحو كبير وبدون فقدان السيطرة عليها )دون ان تنحرف أو تتمايل(. السعر لاشك ان السيارة المجهزة بناقل حركة يدوي أقل سعرا من تلك المجهزة بناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي. وقد تكون هذه هي إحدى الحسنات القليلة التي تسجل للجير العادي. خاتمة على كل حال، ربما تكون السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً عادياً افضل لدى السائقين من سكان المناطق الجبلية، لانهم يشعرون انهم بوجود الجير العادي يسيطرون على السيارة بشكل افضل، وبخاصة اثناء المنحدرات الشديدة، لان الجير يصبح كالمكابح يُلجم اندفاع السيارة، ويخفف من الضغط الدائم على المكابح اثناء نزول المنحدرات الطويلة وبالتالي يتلافى السائق حدوث ارتفاع في درجة حرارة المكابح ومن ثم استبدال الفحمات والقماشات في اوقات متقاربة وفي هذا نحن نوافقهم تماما.
لاا نكووون طولنااا عليكم ؟؟


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## اسامة القاسى (2 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل بس عندى استفسار هل توجد مشاكل لهذا النظام؟******************* شكرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/howstuffworks/126-how-manual-transmissions-work-video.htm


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

مشاكللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

اى شىء له مميزات وعيوب


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)




----------



## اسامة القاسى (2 مارس 2009)

اقصد مشاكل مع انواع معينة من المحركات


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الجهد الجبار الذي تبذله اخي محمود لأفادة اخوانك المهندسين

الله يكون في عونك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك

على فكره انا متابع لأغلب مواضيعك وهي ممتازه الف شكر

استمر بهذا الموضوع الشيق ونحن معك للنهايه

اخوك العراقي


----------



## حسن الأديب (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور حبيبى​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

اسئلة إذ تريدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اين المشاركاتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت والاسئلةةةةةة


----------



## المهندس عددنان (24 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم الله يحفظك


----------



## وائل البحراوى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مش مصدق شكراااااااااااا


----------

